# Oris Williams F1 Team Day Date



## kcie2u

Hi fellow Oris owner, 

I just got myself my 1st Oris watch... :-!

I am very impressed with the watch and its movement. Love it! :-d

Hope u guys would like it too.

Thanks :thanks


----------



## Chris Hohne

Welcome to the Oris club! Great watch - I really like the skeletonized dial on that F1.

Thanks for sharing the pictures.

Chris


----------



## kcie2u

Hi Chris,

May i know what is the material that they used on this rubber strap. 

It has a nice sweet odor on it. It has a reference code stated "ORIS REF 4 24 44 Rubber. I was told by the AD that it will be loose after awhile. Izzit True?


----------



## Chris Hohne

As far as I know, it is just rubber. But Oris infuses vanilla in the rubber to get that scent. I have an Oris rubber strap that is almost 10 years old and still smells like vanilla.

As far as getting loose, my 10 year old Oris rubber strap hasn't gotten any looser in 10 years. It has become more flexible, but it hasn't stretched.

Chris


----------



## Chimi

Hi there,

I have the same watch but with the black face, I absolutely love it, its my daily wearer. I even dropped it once and nothing happened. You have got a great watch, wear it in good health. The vanilla scent has definitely decreased on mine, I guess it depends on how much you wear it, sweat, etc...


----------



## kcie2u

Hi Chimi,

Thanks! Yup u are right, both the face are really gorgeous. It was hard to decide between both of them. Finally, i go for this Bronze face F1 as i most of my collection are black dial. I am trying to get my friend to own the black face...so i could see both of the watch more often .ha...ha..

Love them!


----------



## DuckHole

Im strongly considering this watch but with the bracelet. I was wondering if you had a couple wristshots that you could share? Another question I had was if the bezel is some kinda ceramic or painted metal? How do you think the bezel would handle a light beating from daily wear?


----------



## Koenta

Lovely!!
I have the black one, love it!
You can wear it for many occasions, it's sporty, a bit dressy, casual... you name it.
Enjoy your new Oris!

Mine says hi


----------



## Watchyman

How thick is it?


----------



## djpatrick35

Just got the same watch today with the stainless steel bracelet... I love Oris! :-!


----------



## djpatrick35

Hey hey! Got a wrist shot!


----------



## Koenta

Nice! haven't seen a wrist shot of one with the metal bracelet. Goooood!


----------



## Vercingetorix51

Koenta said:


> Nice! haven't seen a wrist shot of one with the metal bracelet. Goooood!


How about another?


----------



## dwr130

Considering buying this watch from Gemnation for about $800. Anyone have experience with Gemnation? Do Oris automatic watches keep good time? Thanks for any input!


----------



## dwr130

BUMP, any comment on this??


----------



## Chris Hohne

Can't help with gemnation, but I can attest to Oris accuracy. Most of my Oris watches keep time within COSC spec. The few that don't are darn close and nearing 10 years old (never been serviced).

Chris


----------



## Vercingetorix51

dwr130 said:


> BUMP, any comment on this??


I am not sure, but I do not think Gemnation is an authorized dealer. That being said, unless the movement fails, gasket fails, or the watch just falls apart, don't expect much in terms of warranty service. The best they will do is replace the watch. However, I think you stand a snowball's chance in h*ll for that to happen. In terms of accuracy of Oris watches, across the board. My Classic Date ran ~30 seconds fast until i voided the warranty by having it regulated. Now it is +8 seconds fast. I did not bother testing my Day Date, as I did not want to get my hopes too high. Oris tolerances are +30/-15, so there are comments of accuracy all across the board. Oris refused to regulate my Classic Date, so I had to go to a local watchmaker. I got it back in a couple of days.

From TX


----------



## asadtiger

this new model of the williams F1 team day date is an extremely beautiful watch...congrats to all of you


----------



## dwr130

Appreciate the responses everyone! Still debating on whether to buy this.


----------



## djpatrick35

Buy it. F1's are fantastic watches. After all, an F1 was my first "nice watch" and two years and 11 watches later, I'm still going strong! :-!


----------



## Stonechild

Hi kcie2u, welcome to wus, and thanks for the pic's. watch looks great:-!

Jay


----------



## kcie2u

Oh Yes... i m wearing my Oris F1 today. ;-). Just can't help to look at it every night when i wind it.... So happy that many of us share the same "taste" for this model...:-d

Wear it with good health! Cheers!|>


----------



## dotti

In my opinion there should be more lume areas in Oris F1. The lume dots seem too small. But i'm just observing through photos in the internet, not the actual watch. Please share your opinion, i'm considering to buy one but need to be satisfied with the lume. thanks.


----------



## Freeze

dotti said:


> In my opinion there should be more lume areas in Oris F1. The lume dots seem too small. But i'm just observing through photos in the internet, not the actual watch. Please share your opinion, i'm considering to buy one but need to be satisfied with the lume. thanks.


I'm also considering purchasing one and would love to see a lume shot, if anyone had one. :thanks


----------



## Freeze

Freeze said:


> I'm also considering purchasing one and would love to see a lume shot, if anyone had one. :thanks


Got to try this watch on and felt like it was a perfect size watch for my wrist. Rests really well on the wrists and sure is sexy. My first Oris!!!


----------



## kcie2u

Freeze said:


> Got to try this watch on and felt like it was a perfect size watch for my wrist. Rests really well on the wrists and sure is sexy. My first Oris!!!


Yes, U shld get this watch. It has a sharp and nice and sharp "blue" color lume. Just love it. :-!


----------



## Freeze

kcie2u said:


> Yes, U shld get this watch. It has a sharp and nice and sharp "blue" color lume. Just love it. :-!


I pulled the trigger on Tuesday :-!


----------



## jeffff

Just picked up mine recently, love it:










Thats the sellers pic, can someone please confirm that the watch does NOT have a screw done crown?


----------



## tacticalpen

I just ordered one from Topper Jewelers and got a smokin' deal on it (I got the white dial and metal bracelet version). It should be arriving this week. After seeing those pics now I'm just beyond psyched. It looks pretty awesome with the rubber strap.

I'm glad I bought it through an AD in case there are any problems but now I can't wait for mine to come in.

It's my first Oris so I'll post some wrist shots when it comes in.
b-)


----------



## Chimi

Hey Jeff I have one of these (black on black) and the crown is not screw down, also the blue lume is very nice sadly it lasts very little time.

Mine says hi


----------



## Xspect

I love my F1. but, after wearing it for a while I noticed the clasp and face wasn't getting any scuff on them. Then I found out has DLC which make it a very sweet watch and a keeper.


----------



## tacticalpen

Finally got my Oris F1 2008 from Topper. Great service by them.

First impressions are that I love the way it looks, just beautiful, but the large crown is going to be a problem. Having the movable lugs off the case is just brilliant, makes the bracelet drape perfectly over the wrist. The steel construction makes the watch hefty, but in a quality feeling way. The fit and finish are excellent. The major down side is that the crown is large and digs into the wrist uncomfortably after a bit. After getting used to the 4 o'clock crown on my O.E. Diver this is really annoying. I'm going to try to see if my watchmaker can replace it with a smaller domed crown, otherwise this one just isn't going to get a lot of wrist time.

I'll try to wear it in and do a full review in a month or so:


----------



## rgilbert24

Just bought a Williams F1 Team Day Date with the red second hand (2010 veresion I think). Unfortunatley, it has to sit under the Christmas tree for the next couple of weeks !


----------



## Enoran

Did not see many of this around, so I thought I should contribute mine.
The Skeleton Engine


----------



## WnS

I really like the Williams Day-Date, it'll probably be my next Oris. 

The chrono version is also nice, but they retail for ~$2200 (friendsoforis) - a little more and you can get a Seamaster Chrono / Speedmaster.


----------



## jibzz

nice watches.


----------



## rover_driver

I just got this Williams F1 Chrono for my b-day! My first Oris and I really love the craftsmanship and design. At 45mm I thought it would be a bit too big for my 6 7/8 wrist, but it really just some some getting used to. 

I would also like to get a rubber strap, but only the one that has "Oris" on it. I have only seen the staps with the "tire treads" on each half. Any ideas, Topper? FOO?Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Chris Hohne

I would contact Rob at Topper Jewelers - I bet they can get one for you.

Chris


----------



## Hooraybeers

got my first Oris.. What is every ones take on on the f1 watches??


----------

